# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait Report 10/18



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Devils Lake Report.

Cooler weather's resulted in few fisherman making it out on the lake.
Those who have been going out are reporting good success on walleyes and pike. The best areas have been the bridges and the sunken Flats road. At
the bridges anglers are jigging with minnows and nightcrawlers. On the
Flats road, anglers are trolling cranks such as shad raps, reef runners, or
hot n tots. Other areas producing fish are the rocky points. These
include the Five Crows, the Cactus/Ft. Totten Point area, Bud Point,
Patience Point, and the sunken marina area at the Grahams Island State
Park. Good Luck & Good Fishing.


----------

